# Am Blocks Do they still exist???



## Tesla P100d (May 25, 2019)

I used to see them...haven’t seen it in a while... are the contractors doing them now. Or they come up but hard to get?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

??? Whassat?


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> ??? Whassat?


Haven't seen a flex AM shift forever... and that sucks because they were the easiest ones 3hr usually would take 30 minutes and no congestion at the warehouse.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Haven't seen AM shifts for about a year. The only exception was a few 6AM shifts before Christmas.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

Ted L. said:


> Haven't seen AM shifts for about a year. The only exception was a few 6AM shifts before Christmas.


Ya they must have a new set up with those Izone trucks and figured it was cheaper to go that route


----------

